# good brands of ropes



## dynamite.

My friend and I are learning to rope, and all we have right now is come cheap lariats that we got for free. Every store around here carries these cheaper ones, which coil and aren't very stiff, so we will have to shop online. I was just wondering what some good brands are and how much we should expect to pay for a decent rope. Thanks


----------



## smrobs

My personal favorite is named Hypnotic and is made by Cactus ropes. I usually don't buy anything stiffer than an extra soft but I like a little bit of flexibility in mine. Pretty much anything Cactus makes is darn good, I also like some of the Classic brand ropes. For a good rope made by a good brand, you won't find much under $30 and they can run up closer to $50 for others. You also will have to consider what rigidity you like (x-tra x-tra soft to medium hard), whether you want a 3-strand or a 4-strand, and the length that you need. Head ropes tend to come in softer firmness but they are shorter (average 30-32 feet), heel ropes are firmer and longer (average 35-36 feet). Then, of course, there are calf roping ropes that only average around 28 feet long. If you are dally roping, I wouldn't suggest one of those. A 3 strand rope doesn't feel quite so smooth in your hand and they tend to run a lighter weight than a 4 strand but they grip the horn better, they also usually run cheaper. 4 strands are heavier and they are a smoother feel, but it is pretty easy to burn some rubber off your horn with one from slippage. I usually take an extra wrap on heavier cattle if I am using a 4 strand.

Really, the best thing you could do would be to find a tack store that has a good selection of good ropes. They normally don't mind if you take one down and swing it around a bit to get a feel for it. Cactus, Classic, and Fastback are the best brands to use.

This site has an excellent variation of all different brands and styles.
http://www.nrsworld.com/team-ropes-calf-roping.asp?a=3&dept=13


----------



## nrhareiner

I like the classics my self. Nice ropes. I have several and I actually have several extras if anyone would like to buy them.


----------



## dynamite.

nrhareiner said:


> I like the classics my self. Nice ropes. I have several and I actually have several extras if anyone would like to buy them.


We might be interested in some used ones. I'm not quite sure what we need yet, I have to do some research. We are basically doing it for fun right now.


----------



## dynamite.

smrobs said:


> My personal favorite is named Hypnotic and is made by Cactus ropes. I usually don't buy anything stiffer than an extra soft but I like a little bit of flexibility in mine. Pretty much anything Cactus makes is darn good, I also like some of the Classic brand ropes. For a good rope made by a good brand, you won't find much under $30 and they can run up closer to $50 for others. You also will have to consider what rigidity you like (x-tra x-tra soft to medium hard), whether you want a 3-strand or a 4-strand, and the length that you need. Head ropes tend to come in softer firmness but they are shorter (average 30-32 feet), heel ropes are firmer and longer (average 35-36 feet). Then, of course, there are calf roping ropes that only average around 28 feet long. If you are dally roping, I wouldn't suggest one of those. A 3 strand rope doesn't feel quite so smooth in your hand and they tend to run a lighter weight than a 4 strand but they grip the horn better, they also usually run cheaper. 4 strands are heavier and they are a smoother feel, but it is pretty easy to burn some rubber off your horn with one from slippage. I usually take an extra wrap on heavier cattle if I am using a 4 strand.
> 
> Really, the best thing you could do would be to find a tack store that has a good selection of good ropes. They normally don't mind if you take one down and swing it around a bit to get a feel for it. Cactus, Classic, and Fastback are the best brands to use.
> 
> This site has an excellent variation of all different brands and styles.
> Team Ropes, Heel ropes, Head rope, Calf Roping ropes, Team Roping, Fast back, Rattler, Classic, Cactus ropes


Thanks so much!


----------



## Heartland

smrobs said:


> My personal favorite is named Hypnotic and is made by Cactus ropes.


I second this. My favorite rope is also a Cactus Hypnotic. I really like it overall.


----------



## kevinshorses

The Caddilac of ropes in my opinion is King ropes. They are a little more money but they are worth it. I use a 60 ft extra soft. I would recommend a 30 ft soft for someone just starting out. Don't bother with used ropes. The firmness is actually called twist so if you go to buy a rope and the salesman asks you what twist you want you don't have to stare blankly at him. The softer the twist the less bounce and the more forgiving. 

A video that I watched this summer that helped me tremendously is called "*There's roping to do*" by Joe Wolter. I have roped for years and I learned things in that video that helped me catch more consistently in real working situations. It also shows how to prepare your horse to be roped off of.


----------



## smrobs

Welcome back Kevin. 

I wish our tack stores around here carried King ropes, I would love to swing one for a minute to decide if I like them.


----------



## kevinshorses

Just order a 50 ft extra soft 3/8 scant you'll like it and while you're at it order a mulehide wrap and get rid of that nasty rubber.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I wouldn't know how to rope with mulehide. I grew up in a team roping home so rubber is all I know. One of these days though I may order one just for grins and giggles to see if I like them.


----------



## kevinshorses

It will take another wrap or two to stop your rope but it is much easier on cattle and horses as it eliminates some of the jerk when everything comes tight. It also helps a horse learn to pull hard. When the horse starts having a hard time pulling you let some rope slip and let him get his feet going again.


----------



## dynamite.

Thanks everyone. I have a question about the twist. Kevin, you said that 
the softer the twist the less bounce and the more forgiving. Does that mean it would be easier to use? Right now I have a cheap one and the biggest problem is actually keeping it reasonably round as it flops quite a bit- not very stiff at all. I don't really like that, so would a stiffer one be better for me?


http://www.horseforum.com/#ixzz12kTg0YJM​


----------



## Toymanator

It depends on what type of roping you are doing. As has been mentioned, for heeling I love the Hypnotic by Cactus. For heading I play around with a Magnum Mouse Trap. It really is a personal preference, what feels best in your hands and compliments your swing. For ranch ropes, hands down King makes the nicest rope and is worth the extra few dollars you spend on it. 

Check out this video by NRS it has some good information about how to choose the best rope. YouTube - nrsworld's Channel


----------



## kevinshorses

dynamite. said:


> Thanks everyone. I have a question about the twist. Kevin, you said that
> the softer the twist the less bounce and the more forgiving. Does that mean it would be easier to use? Right now I have a cheap one and the biggest problem is actually keeping it reasonably round as it flops quite a bit- not very stiff at all. I don't really like that, so would a stiffer one be better for me?​


Get a good quality soft twist rope and then work on your delivery. Many novice ropers speed up thier swing just before they release which causes thier loop to close up. Slow your swing and practice just letting go of your loop instead of throwing it. If you deliver your rope correctly then you can catch with a clothesline.


----------



## smrobs

^^That is one thing that I have a lot of trouble with. I tend to be slow armed and then I try to stab the loop in there unless I really focus on keeping a steady swing.


----------



## kevinshorses

Find the video "There's roping to do" by Joe Wolter. He talks alot about the very basics of roping before going into some shots that will at the very least impress your roping buddies when you're standing around the dummy.


----------



## [email protected]

Know this is an old thread, but in case there are still those out there that might wonder about a good rope to use, here was my choice:

When I went to a Roping School and then got into pro-rodeo, my first rope was a Rattler. After awhile, I decided to buy a Classic "heading" rope and totally loved the feel of it. Stuck with Classic after that.


----------

